
Satoshi Saga Continues: Tulip Trust Trustee Expected to Appear by September 19 - mbgaxyz
https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/satoshi-saga-continues-tulip-trust-trustee-expected-to-appear-by-september-says-joseph-vaughnperling-1462467803
======
mbgaxyz
This could explain why Craig cannot move the coins, as well as why he is
unable to show public proof of ownership of keys which can move the coins, via
message signing, as that could result in third parties forcing him to move the
coins without full agreement of trustee and beneficiaries.

> _“The Tulip Trading Trust trustee, appointed by Dave Kleiman as of Oct 12nd
> 2012. It has been rumored that Craig Wright will need to access Tulip
> Trading Trust assets. Trustee acts in the interest of the beneficiary alone
> and must defend against undue influence by others. In order to authorize
> movements of trust assets the beneficiary must come forward and make a
> direct request of the trustee our way–NOT via 3rd party nor any
> intermediaries. Any coin movement affecting the trust asset without prior
> authorization will be considered a trust violation and invalid irrespective
> of any claim of constructive bailment. The Trust alone has control over its
> assets. Tampering or manipulating with trust assets by anyone (including the
> beneficiary) might have material legal and tax implications. Beneficiaries
> are invited to a conference call 12:00 UTC Friday to discuss interests.
> Principals only.”_

